# ? what is this stuff



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

This was in a tank I bought from a member, It sort of looks like crushed oyster shell but I'm not sure. Anybody want to give their opinion?


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Hi Larry. Does not look like oyster shell to me. Some sort of crushed marble?


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

could be dolomite (limestone) used often to buffer african cichlid tanks


----------



## Homahfan (Apr 22, 2010)

My vote is dolomite as well...


----------



## lednail (Apr 22, 2010)

crushed glass


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Dolomite should be nice and soft - test with a hammer?


----------



## BostonBob (Apr 24, 2010)

You could always ask the person you bought the tank from.


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

Not sure he would know as the tank and contents were a gift from a relative, but it's worth a try. Thanks for all the comments.


----------

